# Sadly, deer season is almost over.  Driveler #153



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Gotta find some jams


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

PLEASE tell me im not the only one that sees the resemblance tween durt and quack in this picture


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

so handsome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Listening to Nelly- E.I.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> PLEASE tell me im not the only one that sees the resemblance tween durt and quack in this picture


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)

QuackDirthole bro.
Just got back from earning some brownee points from the boss. Took him to the farm and let him shoot the 500 S&W.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

You should have taken him to the park; Mud


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

mud = suck up


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

gettin' hungry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> QuackDirthole bro.
> Just got back from earning some brownee points from the boss. Took him to the farm and let him shoot the 500 S&W.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You should have taken him to the park; Mud



NO that would get Leroy brownee pts. not me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Pull up a stump Bama B.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

I can almost say it with the sun still up...................afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> NO that would get Leroy brownee pts. not me.



that's right.....i got confused......HFH loves getting brownee points


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

oh my.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

what in the world?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

what up Durt?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

what da matta?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

i dont get it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

me neither


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I can almost say it with the sun still up...................afternoon



Yeah...and I wonderin where the HVAC guy is for a mornin appt.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 9, 2015)

great thread


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Let me know if he don't show up. I'll call my friend by you and have him check it out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

wycliff= helpful king


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

ya'll have me so dizzy & confused!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Let me know if he don't show up. I'll call my friend by you and have him check it out



Will do, thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya'll have me so dizzy & confused!!!!!



Meeeeeee too Sista. 
same page..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Green Tractor man in da house!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)

What.. Golden is callin my name , later y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya'll have me so dizzy & confused!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeee too Sista.
> same page..............



What yall so confuzzled about?


HVAC man just pulled up Wy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

keebs and mrs 22 spun out and confuzzled


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What yall so confuzzled about?
> 
> 
> HVAC man just pulled up Wy!





Good deal


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeee too Sista.
> same page..............





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs and mrs 22 spun out and confuzzled


we don't get "spun out"!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> we don't get "spun out"!



cant say I have you, but iv seen and talked to mrs 22 when she was spun out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> we don't get "spun out"!



Nope. Just dazed and confused.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant say I have you, but iv seen and talked to mrs 22 when she was spun out



Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was juss acting.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally taking my Christmas decorations down


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant say I have you, but iv seen and talked to mrs 22 when she was spun out


::no::no::...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Just dazed and confused.


 dats right!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was juss acting.





Wycliff said:


> Finally taking my Christmas decorations down


  'bout time...........


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time...........




I was thinkin about callin em  Easter lights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I was thinkin about callin em  Easter lights


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I was thinkin about callin em  Easter lights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

My sister came to my house around Thanksgiving and there was a spider web in the front bathroom. I told her it was just leftover Halloween decorations.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I was thinkin about callin em  Easter lights



 

Hush....I ain't puttin'em back up!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Green Tractor man in da house!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was juss acting.




BLUE TRACTOR MAN HERE 



Oh well just got back from town deer season is always on for the KODAK


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sister came to my house around Thanksgiving and there was a spider web in the front bathroom. I told her it was just leftover Halloween decorations.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm done with deer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Them deers done left the forest.....and one of'em is tinklin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Gc?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Them deers done left the forest.....and one of'em is tinklin.




Fer a change the SUN was shinin and they was al over that green winter wheat field 


Hey QUACK to anwser the ? in the last driveler slacked off on the duck huntin this year but if you look real close in the   shot some Mallards takin to flight. Hard to see the ducks but the pic turned out kind of COOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Fer a change the SUN was shinin and they was al over that green winter wheat field
> 
> 
> Hey QUACK to anwser the ? in the last driveler slacked off on the duck huntin this year but if you look real close in the   shot some Mallards takin to flight. Hard to see the ducks but the pic turned out kind of COOL



I ain't noticed nuthin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

Please pose more out west porn LML!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sister came to my house around Thanksgiving and there was a spider web in the front bathroom. I told her it was just leftover Halloween decorations.


I like that!


blood on the ground said:


> Please pose more out west porn LML!!!!


 Mikey is wicked with his pics!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't noticed nuthin!


Look into the sun on this one 



blood on the ground said:


> Please pose more out west porn LML!!!!



Nuttin but GIRLS in the last one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I like that!
> 
> Mikey is wicked with his pics!



Keebs it's so nice to have another Kodak 812 and like the pics it takes   Got real  upset with the pics from the last camera


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Look into the sun on this one
> 
> 
> 
> Nuttin but GIRLS in the last one



I love your pics! Just as soon as my youngest graduates, I'm gone!!! Wyoming, here I come!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

I got 6 years!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Look into the sun on this one
> 
> 
> 
> Nuttin but GIRLS in the last one



I see them ducks! pew pew pew


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Great pics


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I love your pics! Just as soon as my youngest graduates, I'm gone!!! Wyoming, here I come!!!



I went to Wyoming when I was 17. Great memories and so glad I went. Beautiful country out there. 

The antelope really do run with you when your driving down the road. Kinda like dogs do here, but the antelope don't want to bite your tires. They just like to run.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs it's so nice to have another Kodak 812 and like the pics it takes   Got real  upset with the pics from the last camera


I can honestly say I've never seen a "bad" picture you have taken!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen a "bad" picture you have taken!



x2  he be good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

HVAC guy just left, said the pressure switch was stuck, might be low on coolant so wanted to wait til next week to recheck it. Said he couldn't get a good read in these temps and just wanted to let it ride til it warms up. Didn't want to leave it jumped out so we will just let it run on aux heat until then. No visible signs of leakage though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Look into the sun on this one
> 
> 
> 
> Nuttin but GIRLS in the last one



I'd shoot them 2 in the middle first and then whatever hung around long enough for me to find them in the scope. 

I think those are gooses and not ducks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Still cool out there, so a bowl of Chili is hittin the spot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to Wyoming when I was 17. Great memories and so glad I went. Beautiful country out there.
> 
> The antelope really do run with you when your driving down the road. Kinda like dogs do here, but the antelope don't want to bite your tires. They just like to run.



Well when I go, you and Chris have a free place to stay I promise!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Still cool out there, so a bowl of Chili is hittin the spot.



what up stanky?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Well when I go, you and Chris have a free place to stay I promise!



can i stay for free too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> can i stay for free too?



I'm going to follow up on his post in about 6-7 yrs Hom3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Partay @ blood's!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Well when I go, you and Chris have a free place to stay I promise!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

I gonna go over to the 22's house this weekend and lay in front of their fire place


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

H22 can rub my belly


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

He must still be at the Golden


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

wearing it out


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

putting them out of business


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I gonna go over to the 22's house this weekend and lay in front of their fire place



Bring a rug. That tile is awful cold.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bring a rug. That tile is awful cold.



i'll bring my sleeping bag


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I love your pics! Just as soon as my youngest graduates, I'm gone!!! Wyoming, here I come!!!



Wy bsck in the early 80s my dad in the orange sweatshirt and my stepgrandad on the moose. A moose,elk and s couple of deer. Later a cow elk and a couple more deer.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

who's that funny lookin' feller holding the ham?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'll bring my sleeping bag



Great ideer. You won't be able to drive home anyway. 
I'll have H22 to pick up and extra steak. 
We bringin da wife


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great ideer. You won't be able to drive home anyway.
> I'll have H22 to pick up and extra steak.
> We bringin da wife



Nope; I'm still a bachelor for another week


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nope; I'm still a bachelor for another week



want me to tell her anything..

Oh, that reminds me.  I better call her and tell her to have some tea made when I get home


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> who's that funny lookin' feller holding the ham?



Might be me before my hair changed color


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> want me to tell her anything..
> 
> Oh, that reminds me.  I better call her and tell her to have some tea made when I get home



tell her i ran out of clean panties.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nope; I'm still a bachelor for another week



Tell her I said HI  She'll know what I mean


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Tell her I said HI  She'll know what I mean



She's with HFH; they are having a girls weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nope; I'm still a bachelor for another week



Oh. H22 will be THRILLED.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. H22 will be THRILLED.



We'll set up a duck blind in front of the fire place!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope Mud wore his elastic britches today.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

SHOOT   Oh wait PEW PEW PEW


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Mikey done kilt the driveler........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

he pewpewpew it to deaf


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

All the decorations are down


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> All the decorations are down



that didn't take long......you must of just un-plugged them!  That's good enough!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wy bsck in the early 80s my dad in the orange sweatshirt and my stepgrandad on the moose. A moose,elk and s couple of deer. Later a cow elk and a couple more deer.



I could get lost in post like this! My heart tells me I belong out west! I hate crowds and big cities!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> All the decorations are down



You really cancelled my birfday party!?!?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>



Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> that didn't take long......you must of just un-plugged them!  That's good enough!





Well I did put rabbit ears on the reindeer and a basket in Santa's hand, so I should be good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

H22 shows up ery blue moon and gets Kang.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

i told him hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i told him hey



He know what it means.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Quack's up


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack's up



How do you know that???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Now I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> How do you know that???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wy = zombie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm confuzzled.



Mama make Willie quit pullin at my hair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

'Sup knee growzzz ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack's up





hdm03 said:


> How do you know that???



Confucius say so......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm confuzzled.


jern da club..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Good.....MizT is here, she can deal with the next case worker for the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

Wy's all jacked up after all the midnights he's worked, he'll crash hard tonight !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bout to start the freakin weekend.

Ya'll behave............. naw, that's no fun. 

I'll post up some pics of homotree and H22 in the duck blind Monday. 
I'm gonna sneak a shot don't tell em.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wy's all jacked up after all the midnights he's worked, he'll crash hard tonight !!



Trying to get my days and nights back right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout to start the freakin weekend.
> 
> Ya'll behave............. naw, that's no fun.
> 
> ...



gonna have you some fun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Trying to get my days and nights back right



I heard dat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

Settin here in my office looking at all the crap I dug out for my trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin here in my office looking at all the crap I dug out for my trip.



I got to thinkin bout that Quackster.....it may have worked out for the better actually. I know you burned a vaca day, but you said you shouldn't really be going with your shoulder/shower incident. You may have gotten there and struggled with fishing and shooting. 

I know with my shoulder issues right now, fishing isn't very enjoyable at all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

crap


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

brb gotta go get Lil Wy from skewl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I got to thinkin bout that Quackster.....it may have worked out for the better actually. I know you burned a vaca day, but you said you shouldn't really be going with your shoulder/shower incident. You may have gotten there and struggled with fishing and shooting.
> 
> I know with my shoulder issues right now, fishing isn't very enjoyable at all.





Bro just text me wanting to know did I want to fly down to Key West tomorrow, he's moved his yacht down there.  Said it was 80 degrees, I told him that was too hot . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> brb gotta go get Lil Wy from skewl



Hurry back....don't scare nobody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bro just text me wanting to know did I want to fly down to Key West tomorrow, he's moved his yacht down there.  Said it was 80 degrees, I told him that was too hot . . .



 

You suck!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout to start the freakin weekend.
> 
> Ya'll behave............. naw, that's no fun.
> 
> ...



I've got to do my stretching exercises this evening so I'll be ready!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Is Mud still at the GC????


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Or did him and Nancy have a date at the park?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

*Lunch*

Pork loin, rice-a-roni and green beans


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

HUNGRY Got to go


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2015)

Setting here at the school to treat my youngans to car rider.... It breaks my heart that no one has taught the children that handle the flag, how to handle the flag!!!  It's a a wadded mess and I'm sure it touched the ground 2x!  I guess its right in line with the lack of patriotism we have today!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting here at the school to treat my youngans to car rider.... It breaks my heart that no one has taught the children that handle the flag, how to handle the flag!!!  It's a a wadded mess and I'm sure it touched the ground 2x!  I guess its right in line with the lack of patriotism we have today!


 yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

Now my nephew is calling me and told me to pack my stuff and let's go to LA.  Pizz on 'em.

Ain't long UNPACKED .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

they be playing with your emotions.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> they be playing with your emotions.....





Getz kinda old bro.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

quack needs a hug


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bro just text me wanting to know did I want to fly down to Key West tomorrow, he's moved his yacht down there.  Said it was 80 degrees, I told him that was too hot . . .






Jeff C. said:


> You suck!


yeah, you suck



hdm03 said:


> Is Mud still at the GC????


No been at Verizon activating new phones



hdm03 said:


> Or did him and Nancy have a date at the park?


I dont go to the park, they have swings and slides and i dont play.!



hdm03 said:


> they be playing with your emotions.....


duck tease


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)

Could of went hunting with a buddy, great place, i'm at work. Crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

mud got a new smarty pants phone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

you should install trivia crack mud,, We can challenge eat others trivia knowledge


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

btw  I hate going to verizon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

them folks seem to uppy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

maybe they are too techy for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

I bet they drink starbucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

quacdurtbro?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

dont worry yall.. im full of the drivel now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

and im bout as useless as teats on a boar hog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^ KangQueer !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Why do investment firms send s book bout the size of a Sears catalog ery quarter. Do they really think I'm gonna read it. Isn't that what a financial advisors is for.
Now i gotta go outside to the trash can.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ KangQueer !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ KangQueer !!!



ya mad bro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ya mad bro?





Naw man, glad to see you on top for a change . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw man, glad to see you on top for a change . .



lawd have mercy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ya mad bro?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

don't say.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

crap.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

so much to say


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

grrrr


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

bout to burst


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

say it.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

and then delete it real quick.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

hey hfh.......crap never mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

Headed to da likker sto . .


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

nobodys looking...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

rydert said:


> nobodys looking...



no....i'm trying to stay on top of my emotions


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no....i'm trying to stay on top of my emotions



How's that working out for you?


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no....i'm trying to stay on top of my emotions



i'm glad you are.....uh-oh...bama is here


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> How's that working out for you?



i'm better now.....thanks for axing Bama....you're the best!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no....i'm trying to stay on top of my emotions



Your  used to... nm


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your  used to... nm



nm????


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## rydert (Jan 9, 2015)

odanggit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> nm????



nm=nevermind


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

oh.....got it!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2015)

nm........ I'm outta here.............. ya'll stay warm & have a good weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to da likker sto . .



You done drank all that you had packed for your hunting trip


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nm........ I'm outta here.............. ya'll stay warm & have a good weekend!



By sista
H22 gotta work late.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

I aint eatin no popcorn6


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> By sista
> H22 gotta work late.



No he doesn't.  We are meeting so we can practice our duck blind moves


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud got a new smarty pants phone?


Went from a 5 to a 6, wife got a 6plus, to big for me.



rydert said:


> homo3?



Its homogay03.


Latery y'all. its 5 , i'm out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> No he doesn't.  We are meeting so we can practice our duck blind moves



Oh.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> By sista
> H22 gotta work late.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Went from a 5 to a 6, wife got a 6plus, to big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To big?
See sig line.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> To big?
> See sig line.



i just giggle 5-11 times


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i just giggle 5-11 times




I bet you did


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

I kilt the driveler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I kilt the driveler



CRP on the way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CRP on the way.




Gobblin, I think that you are missing an "A" somewhere in your CRP letters !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Two case workers with questionnaires in one day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I think that you are missing an "A" somewhere in your CRP letters !!!



spelling nazi


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

sounds like fun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Two case workers with questionnaires in one day.



job offers not questionnaires is what we need.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> sounds like fun



will be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anybody going to Chehaw tomorrow? I'm hunting in the morning but then the wifey and i will go early afternoon to see brother Nic and whoever else is there.
I'll be sporting the usual Bama hat.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

in


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

darn forgot what's next


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> darn forgot what's next



flip?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

oh yea now I member

down


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> flip?



in that case I guess it's flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody going to Chehaw tomorrow? I'm hunting in the morning but then the wifey and i will go early afternoon to see brother Nic and whoever else is there.
> I'll be sporting the usual Bama hat.



If it isn't too cold me Gage and my sister are going g to go.  Really hope it warms up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> oh yea now I member
> 
> down



???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ???



!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

Did you toot?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If it isn't too cold me Gage and my sister are going g to go.  Really hope it warms up



Sunny and a high of 51 is the forecast. Heavy jacket and some primo hot apple cider is usually be sold there. I love that stuff!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's lookin at ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Here's lookin at ya



I can't shoot. The houses are behind them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Did you toot?



not me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Here's lookin at ya


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2015)

Evening youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If it isn't too cold me Gage and my sister are going g to go.  Really hope it warms up



It aint too cold. GO! H22 said if you don't, he's gonna drive 4 hours to take ya'll. Nic's got a warm place to put that boy if need be. 50 something degrees. Are you kidding me. That aint too cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Big ol fat juicy hamburger sho was goot!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Big ol fat juicy hamburger sho was goot!



Terryyaki cheekun and egg rolls here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Lemme go look at the thermometer....... 26 here.
Oh lawd. H22 wants to go tomorrow. It's tooooooo far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme go look at the thermometer....... 26 here.
> Oh lawd. H22 wants to go tomorrow. It's tooooooo far.




I gotta go pick up a rental car @ 11:30


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme go look at the thermometer....... 26 here.
> Oh lawd. H22 wants to go tomorrow. It's tooooooo far.



Let him drive while you snore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go pick up a rental car @ 11:30



I sawwry. 
H22 keeps talkin bout how he'd like to go down there wiff Nic. Too far for me.  Aint goin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Did I juss get Quang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Home made butta milk biskutz  covered with sausage and milk gravy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Dey too good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sawwry.
> H22 keeps talkin bout how he'd like to go down there wiff Nic. Too far for me.  Aint goin.




Yeah.....by the time I got there it would be around 4:00 pm in the afternoon, leave @ 8:00 pm get home @ 11:00 pm, get up Saturday moanin and drive to New Orleans.....I'm gonna have to pass this time. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Home made butta milk biskutz  covered with sausage and milk gravy



Mmmmmmmm.....sounds good!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought about going down; but lawd have mercy; that's a lot of driving for one day.  I would really like to sit in Nic's TP!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Home made butta milk biskutz  covered with sausage and milk gravy



You having that for supper???  I'll meet you at the park for that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I thought about going down; but lawd have mercy; that's a lot of driving for one day.  I would really like to sit in Nic's TP!



Especially wiff a cozy fire goin....we could make some smores....lots of them because we'd probly drop a few, and bOOM bOOM could brang lil Gage and he'd have a place to change his diaper and dispose of them. We'd all be comfy and cuddly.......Nic prolly wouldn mind.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll just driver around Winder till I find that 356 Cafe


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially wiff a cozy fire goin....we could make some smores....lots of them because we'd probly drop a few, and bOOM bOOM could brang lil Gage and he'd have a place to change his diaper and dispose of them. We'd all be comfy and cuddly.......Nic prolly wouldn mind.



Well heck; you just talked me into it.  I'm gonna go down there and sit in Nic's TP so I can keep warm and crap my pants and he can change me to!   Nic will love it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

bOOM bOOm done left.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOm done left.



Tifton Park; he had to do his night job at the park


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Well heck; you just talked me into it.  I'm gonna go down there and sit in Nic's TP so I can keep warm and crap my pants and he can change me to!   Nic will love it!



Nic will skin you with a rock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Mighty cold for dat tonight....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic will skin you with a rock.



So that's a good thing right?  You're using some sort of "TP" slang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

We gots lurkers....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmmm; I think they are looking at me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff fa fa check yo phone.  Them ain't yo normal biscuits


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> So that's a good thing right?  You're using some sort of "TP" slang?



Naw...I just made it up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Hdm. They are staring trying to figure you out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey one shot


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG I tried to call Keebs, it's been a year with a engagement ring in the safe. My boy finally gave the the girl he picked the ring he has had in the safe for a year. We'z cryin. Happy tears.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Well heck; you just talked me into it.  I'm gonna go down there and sit in Nic's TP so I can keep warm and crap my pants and he can change me to!   Nic will love it!



What's wrong with the porto-lets? Nevermind, i don't want to know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> OMG I tried to call Keebs, it's been a year with a engagement ring in the safe. My boy finally gave the the girl he picked the ring he has had in the safe for a year. We'z cryin. Happy tears.



I'm happy for yall and him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> OMG I tried to call Keebs, it's been a year with a engagement ring in the safe. My boy finally gave the the girl he picked the ring he has had in the safe for a year. We'z cryin. Happy tears.



Oooops. I was logged into HIS name. He's gonna kill me.......... NOT


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What's wrong with the porto-lets? Nevermind, i don't want to know.



He was wantin to be primitive.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oooops. I was logged into HIS name. He's gonna kill me.......... NOT



Grats to the boy.  I'm sure yall are proud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm hurt all alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2015)

Here.. Not hurt...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm hurt all alone





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Here.. Not hurt...



I'm hurt and here; big boy; what ya want to do???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

Well aint this some crap, instead of going to Venice LA, for a cast and blast with my nephew, I'm now going to Key West with my brother . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea right. Got your bags packed.
Be jealous....... Hdmhomotree is coming to our house in the marrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well aint this some crap, instead of going to Venice LA, for a cast and blast with my nephew, I'm now going to Key West with my brother . .


Enjoy the warm weather!!........Take some pics!!

Key West= Eye Candy!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yea right. Got your bags packed.
> Be jealous....... Hdmhomotree is coming to our house in the marrow.


Take some pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Enjoy the warm weather!!........Take some pics!!
> 
> Key West= Eye Candy!!
> 
> Take some pics or it didn't happen!!



I'll post MY pics afta Quack post his.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll post MY pics afta Quack post his.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2015)

Quack will not be worried about shoulder pain by noon today.   Thinking MissDawn will be checking for pictures though.  Head might hurt later.

Okay whoever controls the thermostat can turn it to heat for a day or two.   Then I will be ready for the cold and rain.

Warming up inside now.  Pour yourself a cup


----------



## cramer (Jan 10, 2015)

Morning G!
Thanks for the coffee - I'm ready for some warmer temps even if ther's a little rain involved


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2015)

morning cramer

maybe it will rain then turn to ice!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Live from da box stand!
Im cold and the crows are chasing something across the woods.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well aint this some crap, instead of going to Venice LA, for a cast and blast with my nephew, I'm now going to Key West with my brother . .




OMG !!!  Quack is it true that you are going to be piloting that new jet down to Key West because if you do, I want to hurry on down there and set up my camera as you try your best to land that flying machine.  Your pilot's license is up to date, right???

I think that might have been you that just tried a landing attempt because it was obvious that the pilot of that jet may not know just which end is up this morning.  I was trying to change lens on my camera when you made your first landing attempt but now I have the correct lens installed.  Bring it on in on Runway R-24 L ........YEP, I see now that you are indeed the culprit.  Happy times await you as your limousine is awaiting to pick you up and whisk you away.  The Quackster jet has made it's appearance !!!






HAPPY SATURDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

Mornin

Still on cloud 10000. That poor girl my son just proposed to is gonna be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Mernin......brrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Still on cloud 10000. That poor girl my son just proposed to is gonna be spoiled rotten.




Party like it's 1999!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da box stand!
> Im cold and the crows are chasing something across the woods.


I got a fire in the fireplace for ya. Stop by the house and warm up! 


Jeff C. said:


> Party like it's 1999!



You got that right. Ya'll are the only ones that know. They aint posted on facebook, so I had to call my mama and H22's parents and sister and sister-n-law and tell em the news last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Yall gon party wit homo3 too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

Partay!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

driving around Winder.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

looking for a Café 356 sign.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

gots to be getting close


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

I bet the took it down


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

so I couldn't find them


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

i just flopped it Mud


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2015)

strollin down 300


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2015)

not bad outside doing chores in the sun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

Just seen where GC is letting folks take home 6 free yeast rolls.  I bet mud is ecstatic


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just seen where GC is letting folks take home 6 free yeast rolls.  I bet mud is ecstatic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> so I couldn't find them



H22 been standing at the end of the driveway all mornin long. He gots ice cycles coming out of his nose. 
Now he gots a big red flag waving.
Said he aint coming in the house till homotree shows up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

He still out there. Done climbed the tree justa wavin that flag.  Ice cycles done fell off and re-froze.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

crap.....I can't see him!  tell him to take off the camo speedo and put on the orange one!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just seen where GC is letting folks take home 6 free yeast rolls.  I bet mud is ecstatic



Our GC is now hiring free yeast rolls with dinner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap.....I can't see him!  tell him to take off the camo speedo and put on the orange one!



Do you know how hard it is to find something orange in a Georgia Bulldawg home
Found something in his hunting gear. Had to climb the stupid tree to get it to him. He is now sporting an orange nanner sling.  Ice cycles are forming on his belly button.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you know how hard it is to find something orange in a Georgia Bulldawg home
> Found something in his hunting gear. Had to climb the stupid tree to get it to him. He is now sporting an orange nanner sling.  Ice cycles are forming on his belly button.



Is he sweating due to wearing urange?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2015)

Y'all nasty


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you know how hard it is to find something orange in a Georgia Bulldawg home
> Found something in his hunting gear. Had to climb the stupid tree to get it to him. He is now sporting an orange nanner sling.  Ice cycles are forming on his belly button.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Y'all nasty



stay tuned--pictures to follow


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Had a good time at Chehaw. Saw Nic, Ben Kirkland, Hankus, Nugefan, Southwoods Hunter( Wander), Rut-n-Strut and Debbie, and a couple of guys i knew but couldn't remember their screen names.
Left with an awesome  knife and sheath made by Dave from Missouri. Weather was gorgeous and warmed up considerably this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Had a good time at Chehaw. Saw Nic, Ben Kirkland, Hankus, Nugefan, Southwoods Hunter( Wander), Rut-n-Strut and Debbie, and a couple of guys i knew but couldn't remember their screen names.
> Left with an awesome  knife and sheath made by Dave from Missouri. Weather was gorgeous and warmed up considerably this afternoon.



Awesome! Wish we coulda gone. Got an unexpected surprise last night. Then H22 been sitting in the tree wavin a flag all day. Dang hate we missed it. I love you folks. Did you see Stawker? I heard he was goin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome! Wish we coulda gone. Got an unexpected surprise last night. Then H22 been sitting in the tree wavin a flag all day. Dang hate we missed it. I love you folks. Did you see Stawker? I heard he was goin.



Which stawker you talking about? We got quite a few.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Y'all nasty


Who you callin nasty. Shave yo seff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Which stawker you talking about? We got quite a few.



Altamahaw


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Altamahaw



No, didn't see him or Blues Brother. Turnout looked kinda light but i didn't get there till mid afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Well.....what happened?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2015)

I ain't shaving again.. You seen what I looked like after a shave


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....what happened?


Hornet fell outta the tree, Hdm03 ran out of gas, Nic had a teepee full of folks, and the Ravens are leading the Patriots 28-14.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

I slept till 10 this morning  Didn't get to go to Chehaw but man I feel better.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 10, 2015)

My boss is going to lose money


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Boxes not getting folded


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hornet fell outta the tree, Hdm03 ran out of gas, Nic had a teepee full of folks, and the Ravens are leading the Patriots 28-14.



Sounds like an eventful day......nothin to add unfortunately.



Wycliff said:


> I slept till 10 this morning  Didn't get to go to Chehaw but man I feel better.



Feel alive again?



Migmack said:


> My boss is going to lose money



You can hang here and pay some dues Fuzzy. I will discuss it with your BO$$.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

went to Gander Mountain today man they are proud of their stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> went to Gander Mountain today man they are proud of their stuff



Never really looked at their prices, as I was in there looking for one item specifically. When I didn't see it I just kept on truckin.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Never really looked at their prices, as I was in there looking for one item specifically. When I didn't see it I just kept on truckin.



My daughter got me a gift card, wasn't really sure what I wanted just kinda browsing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My daughter got me a gift card, wasn't really sure what I wanted just kinda browsing



I gotcha. Besides the High prices were you impressed? I didn't stay long enough to make an impression either way.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha. Besides the High prices were you impressed? I didn't stay long enough to make an impression either way.



Not really impressed, I like Bass Pro better, Academy prices are better. They do have a lot of firearms, but used guns cost more than new guns


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Not really impressed, I like Bass Pro better, Academy prices are better. They do have a lot of firearms, but used guns cost more than new guns



Just walkin through, I got the impression I wasn't going to be impressed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

However, it was JUST a gander.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah their inventory isn't what I expected


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

LOLing at gander


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Chief has a way with words


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Evenin bOOM bOOM, you make it to Chehaw today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

No sir.  Had a customer call around 1 needing me to meet them at work later today for materials they needed for a huge job Monday morning.  Didn't call me back till 5


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 10, 2015)

wow.....................................................hdm03. Glad to be out of that tree. Blinds are awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Might have a sip of the 12 yr old, or the 46.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> wow.....................................................hdm03. Glad to be out of that tree. Blinds are awesome



 Pics?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> wow.....................................................hdm03. Glad to be out of that tree. Blinds are awesome



Blinds can warm you up real quick like


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir.  Had a customer call around 1 needing me to meet them at work later today for materials they needed for a huge job Monday morning.  Didn't call me back till 5



Wait a minit.....you had to wait on him until 5?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

haven't been drinking much lately, but I am making up for it tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minit.....you had to wait on him until 5?



One if the many crummy perks to my crummy job.    Yeah. I have to do stuff like that from time to time.  I can't tell you how many times iv had to climb down out a deer stand and drive 35 miles to tifton yo sell $50 worth of stuff.  But a $50 fuse can shut down a multi million dollar operation.  When that happens folks get upset


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> One if the many crummy perks to my crummy job.    Yeah. I have to do stuff like that from time to time.  I can't tell you how many times iv had to climb down out a deer stand and drive 35 miles to tifton yo sell $50 worth of stuff.  But a $50 fuse can shut down a multi million dollar operation.  When that happens folks get upset



Heck; you've driven to the park just to make 10 bucks


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Heck; you've driven to the park just to make 10 bucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Heck; you've driven to the park just to make 10 bucks



I'd have made more than that if you'd start working harder!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Heck; you've driven to the park just to make 10 bucks



I'd have made more than that if you'd start working harder!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

What the..... How did that happen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

Mistaken king


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mistaken king



sometimes its better to be lucky than good.

I love Gander Mountain. It may cost a little more, but if i need something RIGHT NOW, they usually have it. I'd wear out a gift card, mostly in the kitchen stuff, jerky spices, and saltwater tackle section.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

They do have a pretty good fishing section


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> sometimes its better to be lucky than good.
> 
> I love Gander Mountain. It may cost a little more, but if i need something RIGHT NOW, they usually have it. I'd wear out a gift card, mostly in the kitchen stuff, jerky spices, and saltwater tackle section.


I recon no deer were harmed today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'd have made more than that if you'd start working harder!!



You know it's cold out there; I'm doing the best I can


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

You do what you gotta do bOOM bOOM! I know the feelin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> haven't been drinking much lately, but I am making up for it tonight



I shouldn't be tonight havin to drive tomorrow, but I got 2 young fellers to take the wheel if necessary.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You know it's cold out there; I'm doing the best I can


Yeah but explain why the $10 days are during the summer and its less money during winter


Jeff C. said:


> You do what you gotta do bOOM bOOM! I know the feelin.



If either of these other 2 jobs pan out I won't have to worry viut it anymore


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

What is a viut


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

bOOM bOOM you jus sittin hera?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM you jus sittin hera?



I'm playing trivia crack on my phone and sim city.  Just clicking over here between games


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Sims city


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sims city



I'm a nerd.  I admit it.  I love games.  Like trivia more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, Wy, catchup with you fellers later, gonna go spend a little time with MizT and Jag while thay are still awake.

Enjoy that time off Wy. 

Be back sometime Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Nite Chief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2015)

C ya chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't ever drunk shop just ordered a $1000 depth finder


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'd have made more than that if you'd start working harder!!



I thought hdm only worked when it was hard?  



Wycliff said:


> Don't ever drunk shop just ordered a $1000 depth finder



Hopefully there is a cancel feature unless you really want to be down $1000 in the hole.

morning early risers it is time for the first pot of coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin.

Thanks for the pot of hot fresh brewed coffee this morning as it helped to thaw me out somewhat.  I was able to get a few extra winks this morning.  I am still waiting on my morning paper today as it is a couple of hours late for some reason.  I just need to check the obituary page and make sure that my name in NOT on it so then I can continue with the rest of the day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope your trip to Tejass was fun and productive.  yw for the coffee if the pot is empty I will always make another.  Just cleaned my deer season bang stick.   Sad.  Sure wanted one more for the freezer as I didn't make any cubed meat nor jerky this year.  But I have sausage and ground meat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin.
> 
> Thanks for the pot of hot fresh brewed coffee this morning as it helped to thaw me out somewhat.  I was able to get a few extra winks this morning.  I am still waiting on my morning paper today as it is a couple of hours late for some reason.  I just need to check the obituary page and make sure that my name in NOT on it so then I can continue with the rest of the day.



My  grandfather used to tell me the same thing about the obituary. I found out later someone had actually put his obituary in the paper while he was still living.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Don't ever drunk shop just ordered a $1000 depth finder



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought hdm only worked when it was hard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin gobblin......could've used a couple more winks, instead I'll have to settle for some of the much needed hot coffee.....thank ya very much.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin.
> 
> Thanks for the pot of hot fresh brewed coffee this morning as it helped to thaw me out somewhat.  I was able to get a few extra winks this morning.  I am still waiting on my morning paper today as it is a couple of hours late for some reason.  I just need to check the obituary page and make sure that my name in NOT on it so then I can continue with the rest of the day.



mornin Mike......if it makes you feel any better, I don't see it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Migmack said:


> My  grandfather used to tell me the same thing about the obituary. I found out later someone had actually put his obituary in the paper while he was still living.




Fuzzy up and at'em!


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2015)

Mornin' Chief! - You on the road so much you need to play 
Ramblin Man today
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2015)

cramer said:


> Mornin' Chief! - You on the road so much you need to play
> Ramblin Man today
> Thanks for the coffee G



Mornin cramer, played "Highway Man" last night. 

THAT, or "Whipping Post".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning to ya'll.

Dang diesel car didn't start last night and after being on the charger, won't start this AM.  Thinking battery and $150 I didn't plan on spending.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning to ya'll.
> 
> Dang diesel car didn't start last night and after being on the charger, won't start this AM.  Thinking battery and $150 I didn't plan on spending.



Yep....last one my wife bought was $200.00 while I was out of town. I think they got her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....last one my wife bought was $200.00 while I was out of town. I think they got her.



Did you see the battery (or any auto part) thread in the "on topic" arena?   I did click on Advanced last night just in case and it did give me 30% off a 189 battery down to 139.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you see the battery (or any auto part) thread in the "on topic" arena?   I did click on Advanced last night just in case and it did give me 30% off a 189 battery down to 139.



No, I did not, but I'll go look.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I did not, but I'll go look.



I put the discount code into my phone's note section for future reference.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I put the discount code into my phone's note section for future reference.



10-4, my truck is only on it's second battery and it's 18, going on 19 yrs old. 1st one (Motorcraft) last 12-13 yrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, my truck is only on it's second battery and it's 18, going on 19 yrs old. 1st one (Motorcraft) last 12-13 yrs.



Don't think you will get that out of a new one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mornin.
 I'm late. Been on that tupid Facebook thingy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2015)

Walkin out the door....holla later!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 11, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 11, 2015)

Howdy Folks...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks...


Kim kilt da driveler..............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Kim kilt da driveler..............


Kim??......12 hours between him, and the last post??

Where have you been Missy??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2015)

Evening Youngins down South.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

Well I better make the coffee strong enough to wake the dead as this driveler seems to have put everyone into a coma.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2015)

Comatose it is !!!!

Good Morning and Happy WET Monday to you Gobblin.  I surely need some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

It surely was a quiet day yesterday here in the driveler nation.  Everyone must have been resting all day.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mornin gentlemen; fell asleep after the ballgame yesterday evening, been up since 4:30. At least it's above freezin out there this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin gentlemen; fell asleep after the ballgame yesterday evening, been up since 4:30. At least it's above freezin out there this morning



Warmed up from being in the tree yesterday?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2015)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

Mernin kids


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Warmed up from being in the tree yesterday?



I wish. Maybe they will make our season end like the southern zone next year. I really needed one more to put up for jerky. The futuregranbabymama knows she loves her some of that stuff


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

At the doctors office again! Love this place!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Good morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

merning!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

FYI... Today is a good day


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> FYI... Today is a good day


 it's Monday, come on!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 12, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Even tho it's Monday, it's a good day. Had a great weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it's Monday, come on!



I had a decent weekend.  Me and Gage had us a blast!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrs 22 got a broke nanner.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Howdy W2H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Even tho it's Monday, it's a good day. Had a great weekend.


yes you did!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a decent weekend.  Me and Gage had us a blast!!!


well, ok then..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


Hiya Bobby!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


look at dem blue eyes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 got a broke nanner.......


I might have a broke nanner, but that's OK I got a girl now! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Precious angel!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bobby!
> 
> look at dem blue eyes!


We still dont know who he got that color from but he got lucky 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I might have a broke nanner, but that's OK I got a girl now!
> 
> 
> Precious angel!



wait, what?

Im kidding, grats on the future daughter in law


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bout time. That ring has been in the safe for a year.
She took this pic and I thought it was cute.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

awww.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrs 22, looks like a nice size rock on her fanger


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Why is today a good day Leroy? Any thing particular.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

That boy still got time to run.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hey, sumbody be in ninjy mode


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

because laughs are contagious


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time. That ring has been in the safe for a year.
> She took this pic and I thought it was cute.


 He done goooood!!!  That ring is beautiful!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> crap


ninjy mode not helpin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That boy still got time to run.





Keebs said:


> He done goooood!!!  That ring is beautiful!!!


I think so too. It looks so much better on her hand than in that box.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

crap


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think so too. It looks so much better on her hand than in that box.



Have you given her a thorough interview? She needs to join the forum so we can properly interrogate...um.....welcome her. 
Does she cook good? Can she clean? Does she work? Do dead animals in the sink and muddy boot prints in the living room bother her? If hubby runs out the door with a gun and starts blastin', is she worried or does she expect him to come back in with a couple of sqwerls for supper?
Just a lot of thangs we's gots to know before this coats and dresses event goes down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you given her a thorough interview? She needs to join the forum so we can properly interrogate...um.....welcome her.
> Does she cook good? Can she clean? Does she work? Do dead animals in the sink and muddy boot prints in the living room bother her? If hubby runs out the door with a gun and starts blastin', is she worried or does she expect him to come back in with a couple of sqwerls for supper?
> Just a lot of thangs we's gots to know before this coats and dresses event goes down.



This! Good questions. Got to train them now, not after.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you given her a thorough interview? She needs to join the forum so we can properly interrogate...um.....welcome her.
> Can she cook ? Does she clean? Does she work? Do dead animals in the sink and muddy boot prints in the living room bother her? If hubby runs out the door with a gun and starts blastin', is she worried or does she expect him to come back in with a couple of sqwerls for supper?
> Just a lot of thangs we's gots to know before this coats and dresses event goes down.



What he said, with a few changes 
Most importantly, is she hawt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you given her a thorough interview? She needs to join the forum so we can properly interrogate...um.....welcome her.
> Does she cook good? Can she clean? Does she work? Do dead animals in the sink and muddy boot prints in the living room bother her? If hubby runs out the door with a gun and starts blastin', is she worried or does she expect him to come back in with a couple of sqwerls for supper?
> Just a lot of thangs we's gots to know before this coats and dresses event goes down.



Yes to all of the above. Except the boot part. Gotta leave them at the door.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What he said, with a few changes
> Most importantly, is she hawt?



She's beautiful.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes to all of the above. Except the boot part. Gotta leave them at the door.


these idjits think we'd let just *any* gurl claim our Cody?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's beautiful.



Oh really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's beautiful.



Well tell her i said Hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> these idjits think we'd let just *any* gurl claim our Cody?!?!


I know, right. 
Eye reckon after 4 years, he knows her pretty well and so do we. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh really?



Yes, really.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know, right.
> Eye reckon after 4 years, he knows her pretty well and so do we.
> 
> 
> Yes, really.





mudracing101 said:


> Well tell her i said Hey.



What he said


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> these idjits think we'd let just *any* gurl claim our Cody?!?!



We never know which snakes in the wimmens head are in charge at any given moment. Just wanting to help a brother out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know, right.
> Eye reckon after 4 years, he knows her pretty well and so do we.
> 
> 
> Yes, really.



Me and LMS dated for 4 years before we got engaged/hitched.   We was bestest friends


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We never know which snakes in the wimmens head are in charge at any given moment. Just wanting to help a brother out.



They all got snakes.. Just a matter f how many and f they are poisonous..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We never know which snakes in the wimmens head are in charge at any given moment. Just wanting to help a brother out.


and we'll never let ya know, either!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and LMS dated for 4 years before we got engaged/hitched.   We was bestest friends


Well, i should hope you were bestest friends BEFORE you got married. Might be kinda awkward if you weren't. 
Speaking of LMS, why she don't come here no more? Did you ban her from the puter?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i should hope you were bestest friends BEFORE you got married. Might be kinda awkward if you weren't.
> Speaking of LMS, why she don't come here no more? Did you ban her from the puter?


Yup we was bestest friends fore we got hitched.


Long story....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

I just found a glass 2 liter Pepsi bottle! First time I have seen one of them! It has cap and a partial wrapper on it that says, Pepsi The Boss. Really cool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

I aint got no snakes in my head.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just found a glass 2 liter Pepsi bottle! First time I have seen one of them! It has cap and a partial wrapper on it that says, Pepsi The Boss. Really cool!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes to all of the above. Except the boot part. Gotta leave them at the door.



Aren't his feet going to get cold and socks muddy if he leaves them at the door on the way out?

Guess she wants to clean up muddy sock prints instead of boot prints.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint got no snakes in my head.



Yes, baby..... you do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh, i noticed Mud shared a pic of some nice breast this weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, i noticed Mud shared a pic of some nice breast this weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


>



I meant to call you yesterday but kinda furgoted


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Aren't his feet going to get cold and socks muddy if he leaves them at the door on the way out?
> 
> Guess she wants to clean up muddy sock prints instead of boot prints.





rhbama3 said:


> Yes, baby..... you do.


Do not. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, i noticed Mud shared a pic of some nice breast this weekend


Them were some healthy ones too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 is down there. I bet he is struggling to self moderate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 is down there. I bet he is struggling to self moderate



What else is new.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 is down there. I bet he is struggling to self moderate


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

i should go find me another thread until this one flops to the next page


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

or until Bama leaves


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> or until Bama leaves



havin_fun_huntin, rhbama3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin

Hes gone HDM03... nows your time...  DO IT DO IT


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> or until Bama leaves





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin
> 
> Hes gone HDM03... nows your time...  DO IT DO IT



Don't


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2015)

yep


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't



  where in the world did you come from?!?!

 Rutt done snuck in the back door!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

howdy hankus


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (1 members and 9 guests)

hey guest!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Im very popular right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

would tell yall to pull up a chair but we only got 8..

yall would have to play musical chairs to decide who stays and who leaves


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

if your brave enough, the loser can  in hdm03's lap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

H22?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if your brave enough, the loser can  in hdm03's lap



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (2 members and 5 guests)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (2 members and 5 guests)



Noone wanted to be the 9th man


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if your brave enough, the loser can  in hdm03's lap



the loser "can" what in my lap??????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the loser "can" what in my lap??????



sit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the loser "can" what in my lap??????


depends on what the bottle lands on............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sit


 or that too.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> depends on what the bottle lands on............
> 
> or that too.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> depends on what the bottle lands on............
> 
> or that too.........




either way, they lose


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if your brave enough, the loser can  in hdm03's lap



I don't get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't get it.



ask chris


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9232574&postcount=885

I think mud just propositioned me...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9232574&postcount=885
> 
> I think mud just propositioned me...



no-tell motel


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

NoNo


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9232574&postcount=885
> 
> I think mud just propositioned me...


 mud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> mud!!!!!!!!!



Somebody hacked his account or he's got a high fever one or the other.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

who will be the first to go?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody hacked his account or he's got a high fever one or the other.


sumpin goin on!


gobbleinwoods said:


> who will be the first to go?


 you volunteering?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

i am beyond distraught by muds comments.. I dont know what to say


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sumpin goin on!
> 
> you volunteering?



think I will just


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i am beyond distraught by muds comments.. I dont know what to say



Juss act like it neva happened.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss act like it neva happened.



i cant, im worried ta deaf


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> think I will just





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss act like it neva happened.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i cant, im worried ta deaf



It'll be ok little fella, I'm sure Mud will leave the light on for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Leroy = idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

zaxby's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

homemade sausage soup


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It'll be ok little fella, I'm sure Mud will leave the light on for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's


Thanks for the reminder. I'm supposed to pick up Zax's on the way home to eat will watching the game tonight. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> homemade sausage soup


That sounds good! 
I have St. Paul's rice. It gots sausage in it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy = idjit


 pot meet kettle........ 

deer chilli & pb&j sammich!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just went and bought some oil and filter for an oilchange. picked up some diff fluid..75 dollars


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just went and bought some oil and filter for an oilchange. picked up some diff fluid..75 dollars



75 dolla make Mud holla.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> pot meet kettle........
> 
> deer chilli & pb&j sammich!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 75 dolla make Mud holla.



Shhhh dont tell homo3 that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

maybe I need to fire HDM03 and hire mud


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe I need to fire HDM03 and hire mud


LALALALALALAL I Can't Hear You!!! LALALALALALALAL


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just went and bought some oil and filter for an oilchange. picked up some diff fluid..75 dollars


rapid lube does it for me cheaper than that.......... juss sayin......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> rapid lube does it for me cheaper than that.......... juss sayin......



I'm sure theres a up fee for more than the standard 4 1/2 qt job.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> rapid lube does it for me cheaper than that.......... juss sayin......



do what?????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure theres a up fee for more than the standard 4 1/2 qt job.


3.5......... but you're probably right.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> LALALALALALAL I Can't Hear You!!! LALALALALALALAL



Tell him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

The mystery is SOLVED!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

LOL's


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The mystery is SOLVED!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The mystery is SOLVED!


I wonder if they're thinking in their head "potty, potty, potty"!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I wonder if they're thinking in their head "potty, potty, potty"!



I hope it is the other end they want scratched.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hope it is the other end they want scratched.


----------



## Swede (Jan 12, 2015)

Idjits


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Swede said:


> Idjits


sweeeede!!!!!!!!!!! Dude!!!!! hi..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Swede said:


> Idjits



hey lil fella


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hey lil fella


You done skeerred him off!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> You done skeerred him off!



sorry; i guess i got a little too excited


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sorry; i guess i got a little too excited


just a tad.......... let me FB him & see if he'll come back over........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Swede said:


> Idjits


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

IDK swede but he made me LOL


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> IDK swede but he made me LOL


swede is part of the "old" PSA group.............. total nut!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 12, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

howdy Wycliff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon


HI there.............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Paging MrsHawtnett............ Paging MANDYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 12, 2015)

I said Hi and erybody left


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 12, 2015)

My breath stank


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 12, 2015)

Brb gonna go brush my tooth


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy Wycliff





Keebs said:


> HI there.............





Wycliff said:


> I said Hi and erybody left


a couple folks spoke............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I said Hi and erybody left



you stank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Paging MrsHawtnett............ Paging MANDYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!



Yesssss.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Brb gonna go brush my tooth



don't forget the mouthwash


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yesssss.


How close do you keep up with your GA football players?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> How close do you keep up with your GA football players?



Close as I can. 

Used to date one of em back in the day.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

PSA?  Public Service Announcement group???  I guess that was helpful.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> How close do you keep up with your GA football players?



why?  which one got arrested this time?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Close as I can.


Justin Anderson.......... know that name?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> don't forget the mouthwash



Thanks now you tell me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Justin Anderson.......... know that name?



Nope


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Googled him. Aint got good stats. Only played in 1 game. Made 1 tackle. Had to end football cause of turf toe injury.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope



2011: Earned undergraduate degree in Housing.
*One of team's Most Improved Player Award recipients (offense).
*Started all 14 games.
*Moved back to offensive line in the spring.
*Recipient of the Tommy Lyons Football Scholarship.

2010: Appeared in one game, making a tackle vs. UL, before undergoing season-ending surgery for turf toe.*Recipient of the Col. Robert L. Jackson Family Scholarship.
*Moved to defensive line but missed most of spring drills due to injury.

2009: Appeared in all 13 games making five starts.
*Named to Athletic Director's Honor Roll for summer semester.
*Recipient of Col. Robert L. Jackson Family Scholarship.

2008: Named to Phil Steele's All-Freshman Second Team.
*Named to CollegeFootballNews.com's Freshman Honorable Mention Team and Freshman All-SEC by SEC Coaches.
*Appeared in 12 games making seven starts (vs. No. 8 Alabama, vs. Tenn., vs. No. 22 Vanderbilt, at No. 11 LSU, vs. No. 5 Florida, at UK).
*Made first-career start at right tackle at No. 24 Arizona State.
*Made Bulldog debut against Georgia Southern.

2007: Entered Georgia in January; listed as number two RT at conclusion of spring drills; redshirted.

Prep School: Hargrave Military, coached by Robert Prunty...Atlanta Journal-Constitution Super Southern 100...Rivals.com Prep School Top 50...EA Sports Second-Team All-American...Team finished 7-3.

High School: Irwin County High School, coached by Jute Wilson...USA Today All-USA First Team Offense and Pre-Season Super 25...Superprep All-America...EA Sports second team All-America...The Atlanta Journal-Constitution Super 11 and Super Southern 100...Three-time First-Team Class AA All-State by the Georgia Sports Writers Association and 2005 All-State selection by Atlanta Journal-Constitution... FSN South Countdown to Signing Day All-South Second Team...Invited to play in the U.S. Army All-American Game...PrepStar 100...Rivals.com Top 7 Offensive Guards and Top 100 recruit ...Scout.com No. 21 offensive lineman in the nation...CSTV and ESPN Top 150 in America...Tifton Gazette All-Tift Area Team...His team advanced to the state playoffs in three of his four seasons...played basketball and track until his senior year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dang. I got Quang and didn't even know it. That's tree for me today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 2011: Earned undergraduate degree in Housing.
> *One of team's Most Improved Player Award recipients (offense).
> *Started all 14 games.
> *Moved back to offensive line in the spring.
> ...



Thanks homotree. That's what I'z readin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

he weighs 342 lbs?????  He's a lil but smaller than Mud!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Googled him. Aint got good stats. Only played in 1 game. Made 1 tackle. Had to end football cause of turf toe injury.



This information is incorrect. Please disregard.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Googled him. Aint got good stats. Only played in 1 game. Made 1 tackle. Had to end football cause of turf toe injury.


disregarded..........


hdm03 said:


> 2011: Earned undergraduate degree in Housing.
> *One of team's Most Improved Player Award recipients (offense).
> *Started all 14 games.
> *Moved back to offensive line in the spring.
> ...


WOW............. I knew of him when he was in HS, big friends with one of my cousins............ I remember him being a force on the field then, but didn't know what had come of him.............. ok, someone explain "turf toe".....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Turf toe HURTS. 
Gotta go. Lots to do. See ya'll latea.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> disregarded..........
> 
> WOW............. I knew of him when he was in HS, big friends with one of my cousins............ I remember him being a force on the field then, but didn't know what had come of him.............. ok, someone explain "turf toe".....



Turf toe is a sprain of the big toe joint resulting from injury during sports activities. The injury usually results from excessive upward bending of the big toe joint. The condition can be caused from either jamming the toe, or repetitive injury when pushing off repeatedly when running or jumping.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Let me know if you need anything else; and I mean anything else at all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Turf toe is a sprain of the big toe joint resulting from injury during sports activities. The injury usually results from excessive upward bending of the big toe joint. The condition can be caused from either jamming the toe, or repetitive injury when pushing off repeatedly when running or jumping.


and it only happens playing on turf?


hdm03 said:


> Let me know if you need anything else; and I mean anything else at all.


will do.......... hdmopedia........


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Let me know if you need anything else; and I mean anything else at all.



How bout lettin a brother hold a dolla two fiddy. Anybody that can afford season tickets in the new dome gots ta have more $ than a regular redneck


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2015)

homopedia


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> homopedia


I thought that was a good'un too!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> How bout lettin a brother hold a dolla two fiddy. Anybody that can afford season tickets in the new dome gots ta have more $ than a regular redneck



They gonna be in that new dome without me.  The PSL for my seats are going to be $20k each!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

Thats why hdm03++  wont meet none of us in person.  We be to po fur him


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats why hdm03++  wont meet none of us in person.  We be to po fur him


hdm03=too uppity.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

good lord; took ya'll long enough to figure it out!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03= ballin like jayZ


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm got so many moneys he kilt the driveler


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

looks like i kilt it dead


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

wish tonight's game started earlier than 8:30   I probably won't make it till the end


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

hopefully; the team with the most points will win


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> looks like i kilt it dead


naahhh, stuart smith+ has come in to do cpr.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

i'll probably have a buzz


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey stuart smith


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Best friend Homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

durt been quiet tuday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

I meant Mr. Hdm03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Best friend Homo3



yall buddies?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Me and Mr. harley davidson are tight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall buddies?



jealous?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall buddies?



We Besties. Pm each other all the time


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Happy Birthday chicken racin' man!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey Boss


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> jealous?


Nope... but string might be


mudracing101 said:


> We Besties. Pm each other all the time



  well then


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

I better not hear any more picken on my man man Hdm03.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


hIYA Charlie!  You musta skeered stuart off...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

HFH - they is a feller in the truck sticka thread that is axeing about the stickers that are on your ride


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> hIYA Charlie!  You musta skeered stuart off...........



Well I am kinda mean and scary.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well I am kinda mean and scary.


Ain't no way, I done met ya........ I know betta!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> wish tonight's game started earlier than 8:30   I probably won't make it till the end



Aint that tha truth.


homotree, I mean hdm03 Quack gonna be real upset when he finds out he aint going to an NFL game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sinclair1 found Derts tool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stopped by and got me some of them Calphalon pots and pans. Then when to Zaxby's. I aint even gonna be able to try them out tonight.
Good thing they had them in stock. Gave the futuregrandbabymama our old ones last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sinclair1 found Derts tool!


 wait........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

I heard they shut down the Atlanta airport due to fog.
I'd hate to be in charge of that project.


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> wait........






another good one Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> wait........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that tha truth.
> 
> 
> homotree, I mean hdm03 Quack gonna be real upset when he finds out he aint going to an NFL game.



He's got tuffer problems like when to go to lous. or key west first and which new plane they takin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

and i wasnt even trying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> another good one Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stopped by and got me some of them Calphalon pots and pans. Then when to Zaxby's. I aint even gonna be able to try them out tonight.
> Good thing they had them in stock. Gave the futuregrandbabymama our old ones last night.


Nice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Think i'll lock up and go home. Got to plant trees and change oil.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Nice!



H22 just wanted one certain pan and you had to by the whole set to get it. I'm glad cause I didn't know the boy didn't have any pots and pans in the apartment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'll lock up and go home. Got to plant trees and change oil.



You aint gonna watch the game


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that tha truth.
> 
> 
> homotree, I mean hdm03 Quack gonna be real upset when he finds out he aint going to an NFL game.



i'll still be going for the next 2 seasons; but after that i won't be going to the games in the ATL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint gonna watch the game


What game? but no


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'll still be going for the next 2 seasons; but after that i won't be going to the games in the ATL



Bye Hdm03


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2015)

homopedia..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'll still be going for the next 2 seasons; but after that i won't be going to the games in the ATL


I know. Pretty much su     aint fair. 


mudracing101 said:


> What game? but no



Never mind.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> homopedia..............



that just don't sound good; does it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'll lock up and go home. Got to plant trees and change oil.


At least the dirt won't be hard to dig............... my pond be runningith overith..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just wanted on certain pan and you had to by the whole set to get it. I'm glad cause I didn't know the boy didn't have any pots and pans in the apartment.


They don't think about things like that!

Ok, I'm outta here too........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening youngans! It's a beautiful day to be in Tifton!



evening BOG

it was so foggy here today I couldn't tell if it was beautiful or not.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening BOG
> 
> it was so foggy here today I couldn't tell if it was beautiful or not.



It was beautiful G, every day is a beautiful day! 

Fried up some crappie filets, mashed taters, and some broccoli! Wife will be happy that I cooked the fish inside the house!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG !!!  Quack is it true that you are going to be piloting that new jet down to Key West because if you do, I want to hurry on down there and set up my camera as you try your best to land that flying machine.  Your pilot's license is up to date, right???
> 
> I think that might have been you that just tried a landing attempt because it was obvious that the pilot of that jet may not know just which end is up this morning.  I was trying to change lens on my camera when you made your first landing attempt but now I have the correct lens installed.  Bring it on in on Runway R-24 L ........YEP, I see now that you are indeed the culprit....ERHHH, I mean Pilot.  Happy times await you as your limousine is awaiting to pick you up and whisk you away.  The Quackster jet has made it's appearance !!!
> 
> ...









mudracing101 said:


> He's got tuffer problems like when to go to lous. or key west first and which new plane they takin




MUD,
As you can see from the above photo, this is the new jet that Quack flew to Key West last Saturday morning!!!!   Does anybody know if he has made it back safely yet?  I think that he might be missing in action or something.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 12, 2015)

You workin tonite BOG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Watching pre-game. H22 said, I can't wait to see how much the Oregon cheerleaders DON'T have on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watching pre-game. H22 said, I can't wait to see how much the Oregon cheerleaders DON'T have on.



What are you  about.   That is the game within the game.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You workin tonite BOG



Yes sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Keebs and Cricket, ya'll know where I live. An 8 point buck just walked down the street(yes paved road) past the tennis court and went across the street right in front of the house to the creek. Turned around and looked at us while I was trying to get a pic. Saw us on the porch and looked right at us and ran. It was beautimus. Pic didn't take. 
H22 said pew pew pew.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs and Cricket, ya'll know where I live. An 8 point buck just walked down the street(yes paved road) past the tennis court and went across the street right in front of the house to the creek. Turned around and looked at us while I was trying to get a pic. Saw us on the porch and looked right at us and ran. It was beautimus. Pic didn't take.
> H22 said pew pew pew.



why come I don't know where you live????  


I drove and drove and drove.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

well crap; since i'm here


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 12, 2015)

mud????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

Ain't no one here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice for capturing the top spot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

I rolled over this morning just like O got rolled over last night.

Hot and ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I rolled over this morning just like O got rolled over last night.
> 
> Hot and ready



This could be a trick!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

Trust me!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Morning Blood and Gobblin.

I stayed up watching that dang so called feet-ball game last night so I slept some extra winks this morning.  I am very disappointed in Oregon's results last night as I had hopes that they might win it all this year.  Even when they got lots of breaks their way, they just couldn't capitalize on them.    

I think that I will drink a cup or three of that fresh brewed coffee this morning while I am reading the newspaper and washing a couple of loads of clothes.

Anybody know if Quack has returned yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood and Gobblin.
> 
> I stayed up watching that dang so called feet-ball game last night so I slept some extra winks this morning.  I am very disappointed in Oregon's results last night as I had hopes that they might win it all this year.  Even when they got lots of breaks their way, they just couldn't capitalize on them.
> 
> ...



MissDawn


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

I was down at deer camp this past Saturday. Checked out the swamp and discovered more ducks than I have ever seen anywhere! Mostly wood ducks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

How long do you have to cook wooden ducks?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How long do you have to cook wooden ducks?



Good morning, Ohio said put em in a bowl and beat em for about 3 hours


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

well; that game was a bust.......

Bring on baseball!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, Ohio said put em in a bowl and beat em for about 3 hours



I dont even watch feetsball but that made me LOL


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

40 days till the Daytona 500


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 40 days till the Daytona 500



"They're makin a left turn!!!  Come back in 30 minutes you aint missed a durn thing!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning, Hope it dont rain this afternoon. it aint lookin good though.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs and Cricket, ya'll know where I live. An 8 point buck just walked down the street(yes paved road) past the tennis court and went across the street right in front of the house to the creek. Turned around and looked at us while I was trying to get a pic. Saw us on the porch and looked right at us and ran. It was beautimus. Pic didn't take.
> H22 said pew pew pew.


 I swear, I'd have to get a crossbow!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Hope it dont rain this afternoon. it aint lookin good though.


I know, I gotta haul hay home.........

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 40 days till the Daytona 500


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I was down at deer camp this past Saturday. Checked out the swamp and discovered more ducks than I have ever seen anywhere! Mostly wood ducks.


Really?! Have gun. Will travel. 


hdm03 said:


> well; that game was a bust.......
> 
> Bring on baseball!!!


You can say that again.  Come on Kentucky Derby!


hdm03 said:


> 40 days till the Daytona 500


Oh Lawd, H22 been counting the days too,two,to,2.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "They're makin a left turn!!!  Come back in 30 minutes you aint missed a durn thing!!!


 fo real........... the ONLY reason I have ever sat watching a race was to see the wrecks..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How long do you have to cook wooden ducks?



Miguel...is that you??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, mornin



Howdy Shuga! We going duck hunting .... Ol Chris can tag along and hunt for snipe!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> fo real........... the ONLY reason I have ever sat watching a race was to see the wrecks..........



same here


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> same here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

I bet hdm03 is a rainbow warrior


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy Shuga! We going duck hunting .... Ol Chris can tag along and hunt for snipe!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ride in one of the cars around the track and you'll change your mind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

drive a car around the track and you'll change your mind, most cant run a car out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> drive a car around the track and you'll change your mind, most cant run a car out.



why would you try to outrun a car...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

You know what i mean. Some try and get scared, and some have no fear and get hurt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Big H is going to choot me now!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> drive a car around the track and you'll change your mind, most cant run a car out.


I could wreck wiff the best of them!


blood on the ground said:


> Big H is going to choot me now!


Naaawww, tell him one of the snipes has a bottle of EW strapped to it's neck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ride in one of the cars around the track and you'll change your mind.



We rode that Nascar thing at Disney World. It was awesome. When I win the lotto, I'm gonna give H22 one of those Nascar experience things. I heard it was kinda pricey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You know what i mean. Some try and get scared, and some have no fear and get hurt.



I know what you mean.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We rode that Nascar thing at Disney World. It was awesome. When I win the lotto, I'm gonna give H22 one of those Nascar experience things. I heard it was kinda pricey.



SURELY with the time they have spent together in a duck blind, hdm03 will pay for him to have that kinda of experience too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

cracker dave done got me more confused than a homeless man on house arrest


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SURELY with the time they have spent together in a duck blind, hdm03 will pay for him to have that kinda of experience too



Lemme shoot him a PM. 
Speaking of PM's, Keebs is gonna  when she gets mine.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cracker dave done got me more confused than a homeless man on house arrest



no kidding.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what you mean.



I've done the ride along in Atlanta, and paid for dad to do it. He was like ..aaaiiiii, then he stepped out and said it was worth every dang penny


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've done the ride along in Atlanta, and paid for dad to do it. He was like ..aaaiiiii, then he stepped out and said it was worth every dang penny



I did it too about 9 years ago.....it was dang awesome!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've done the ride along in Atlanta, and paid for dad to do it. He was like ..aaaiiiii, then he stepped out and said it was worth every dang penny



Wanna take H22 along next time
I'll pay half.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wanna take H22 along next time
> I'll pay half.



 sure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello, my name is 22 Hornet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hello, my name is 22 Hornet



No. That's not how it works. That's not how any of this works.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SURELY with the time they have spent together in a duck blind, hdm03 will pay for him to have that kinda of experience too



Oh am I self moderating.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh am I self moderating.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. That's not how it works. That's not how any of this works.



 I see what you did there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh am I self moderating.



 i was too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

Free ... A good cat to a good/mediocre home! I have decided to give my wife's cat away while she is at work! Pm  me if you want it... He stinkys in a box an everything!


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I did it too about 9 years ago.....it was dang awesome!!!



oh my.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

hay durt


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

hey hfg


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

boom?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

ah crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

What?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

DDD gonna tan mrs 22 and hdm03-- hides..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

then again... im sure hdm03 wont complain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Free ... A good cat to a good/mediocre home! I have decided to give my wife's cat away while she is at work! Pm  me if you want it... He stinkys in a box an everything!



Good luck with that.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme shoot him a PM.
> Speaking of PM's, Keebs is gonna  when she gets mine.


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. That's not how it works. That's not how any of this works.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DDD gonna tan mrs 22 and hdm03-- hides..



i just got that thread back on topic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

great job hdm03..  I knew you could do it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i just got that thread back on topic



Thank you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

Think i will leave at lunch today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i will leave at lunch today.



Ummmmmmm. Mud, you leave at lunch eryday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i just got that thread back on topic



So is it gonna be snowing in my back yard this year, or just be beautiful again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm. Mud, you leave at lunch eryday.



and not come back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> and not come back



I'm tellin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i will leave at lunch today.


uuuummmm............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm. Mud, you leave at lunch eryday.


beat me to it..........


mudracing101 said:


> and not come back


 NO!.......... wait, that's ok, go ahead....... I just realized I haz a 3 day weekend!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

these last two weeks have worn me out......I think I can handle a few more days though..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm just takin what they're givin cause I'm workin for a livin.


I am gonna leave early next Friday to go  some ducks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs 22 shootin a roost NoNo


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i just got that thread back on topic



Not quite. I took care of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> these last two weeks have worn me out......I think I can handle a few more days though..........


  but  this will be the last holiday I'll have until September...... I even work on July 4th, but I do get to take a day off for it......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> _*I'm just takin what they're givin cause I'm workin for a livin*_.
> 
> 
> I am gonna leave early next Friday to go  some ducks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

poo bama... hmd and and quack keep him on his toes..  Luckily quack aint here today.. poor bama wold go cray cray.. or more so


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

cricketts avitar make me LOL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

Later ya'll, i'm gone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 13, 2015)

king


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

bamas fuse must be long.. hes carried that bomb on and off for a while


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

bye, have a great time


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cricketts avitar make me LOL


me too.


mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll, i'm gone.


 bye!

I got a "mixed up" lunch today........ a little bit of left over totisserie chicken I fixed the other night, left over lady finger peas (my fav next to ford hooks) and a baked tater with butter & sour cream........ and water.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

i had deer cubed steak last night.. it was GUD good


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not quite. I took care of it.



Thanks.  Mizz Hawtnet22 got out of control in there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

Mrs 22 be actin da fool sumtimes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 be actin da fool sumtimes









 she be allowed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

This weather.


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

dreary..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> dreary..........



very.


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I may try to kill one more deer for the season is ova........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

I been down there in the cafe looking at old threads. You know back in the Summer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think I may try to kill one more deer for the season is ova........



It's ova up here and it's bout to kill H22. He gets the sadz.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's ova up here and it's bout to kill H22. He gets the sadz.


He couldn't come to my place & hunt, ours don't go out until Thursday........... but I don't get home 'for dark, so my last day was Sunday........ I done unloaded my gun & put it up........... now I'm gonna start squirrel huntin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> He couldn't come to my place & hunt, ours don't go out until Thursday........... but I don't get home 'for dark, so my last day was Sunday........ I done unloaded my gun & put it up........... now I'm gonna start squirrel huntin!



cleaned my bang stick and put it up also.  :sad:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> He couldn't come to my place & hunt, ours don't go out until Thursday........... but I don't get home 'for dark, so my last day was Sunday........ I done unloaded my gun & put it up........... now I'm gonna start squirrel huntin!



We'z coming that way next weekend. Too late.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cleaned my bang stick and put it up also.  :sad:


I know I should go to a meeting & voice my opinion, not that it would help, but danged if I wish it didn't come in just a tad later, last a couple weeks longer & lower the doe limit......... nobody needs 10 doe in the freezer....... heck I'm sure a family of 4 could make do with 5 or less, I like to have 3 just so I don't have to buy pork, chicken & beef through the year........ok, stepping down off my soap box, thank you for your kind attention.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z coming that way next weekend. Too late.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Time is UP!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

whats it up to?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

what the inyourwindows; nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what the inyourwindows; nancy



uh, come again?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

final warning nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

where is Quack?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

nancy?


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2015)

homopedia?


giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> homopedia?
> 
> 
> giggle



Nope; still doesn't sound right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nope; still doesn't sound right



seems legit..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> homopedia?
> 
> 
> giggle





hdm03 said:


> Nope; still doesn't sound right


yeah it does, it makes me giggle too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> seems legit..




Bye ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

Laaaaaaaawd what a weekend, but finally I'm baaaaaack.  This jet settin just ain't for me.   Details later, actually looking forward to getting back to work tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I got the new depth finder installed on the boat, now maybe next year I can put it in the water


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2015)

Bbl gotta take Lil Wy to basketball practice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

It's that time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!



for homo to fix the clock?  




hdm03 said:


> final warning nancy



did you get it for not fixing the clock?

sure is a drizzly afternoon.  Those dang deer have a built in calendar.  Last several weeks of the season none where out before dark thirty and now fields have them prancing around grazing with out a care in the world an hour before sunset.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

Skrimps and chicken!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

enough of that talk; gobble.....I be watching you


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2015)

open the blinds just a hair more; if you don't mind


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> open the blinds just a hair more; if you don't mind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2015)

Hdm is openly a stawker


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd what a weekend, but finally I'm baaaaaack.  This jet settin just ain't for me.   Details later, actually looking forward to getting back to work tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd what a weekend, but finally I'm baaaaaack.  This jet settin just ain't for me.   Details later, actually looking forward to getting back to work tonight.



So how was the landing in Milledgeville??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> So how was the landing in Milledgeville??





Here goes . .  Nephew couldn't make it Friday afternoon for LA cast and blast.  Brother calls and wants to know do I want to fly with him in his new jet to Key West Saturday.  He had his 70' pleasure yacht and his 32' center console Fountain down there.  I said sure, nothing else to do and he assured he'd have me back home Sunday afternoon.

Wellllllllllllll, it turns out we had to go to Pennsylvania where it was 7 degrees outside and snowing to pick up one of his business associates.  Had a problem with the front strut on the jet (blew a seal) and had to have it fixed before leaving.  Spent the night in a HUGE log home sitting on the side of a mountain overlooking a valley, snow on the ground and deer everywhere, really a awesome place.  Leave the next morning headed to Key West, most and biggest yachts I've ever seen, place was really something.  Wind was blowing REALLY hard, so no fishing and spent the night on the yacht. (Sunday night, when I was SUPPOSED to be home.)  Then we take his boat captain and first mate and dropped them off in Panama City on the way home Monday. Had to call co-worker and get him to cover for me last night.
Get home at 8:15 last night, wore slam out. Covered the entire eastern seaboard and then some.

Jet settin ain't for me, I'll try and down load some pics.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So how was the landing in Milledgeville??





Bad foggy, thought we were going to hafta abort.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here goes . .  Nephew couldn't make it Friday afternoon for LA cast and blast.  Brother calls and wants to know do I want to fly with him in his new jet to Key West Saturday.  He had his 70' pleasure yacht and his 32' center console Fountain down there.  I said sure, nothing else to do and he assured he'd have me back home Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Wellllllllllllll, it turns out we had to go to Pennsylvania where it was 7 degrees outside and snowing to pick up one of his business associates.  Had a problem with the front strut on the jet (blew a seal) and had to have it fixed before leaving.  Spent the night in a HUGE log home sitting on the side of a mountain overlooking a valley, snow on the ground and deer everywhere, really a awesome place.  Leave the next morning headed to Key West, most and biggest yachts I've ever seen, place was really something.  Wind was blowing REALLY hard, so no fishing and spent the night on the yacht. (Sunday night, when I was SUPPOSED to be home.)  Then we take his boat captain and first mate and dropped them off in Panama City on the way home Monday. Had to call co-worker and get him to cover for me last night.
> Get home at 8:15 last night, wore slam out. Covered the entire eastern seaboard and then some.
> ...




Poor fellow, you have it sooo rough


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad foggy, thought we were going to hafta abort.



Didja kiss the ground when you landed!!

The port in Savannah, and the airport in Atlanta was closed due to the fog!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Poor fellow, you have it sooo rough





Lemme tell ya, I was one happy boy when that jet set down at Milledgeville airport and I got home to Warthen about 40 minutes later.


We flew from PCB to Milledgeville in 22 minutes !!!  Takes 6hrs to drive it ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

Whas up in here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

"Come to Key West, he said, it's 80 degrees there, he said, we'll have fun, he said, I'll have you home Sunday, he said.  Yeah well, next thing I know I'm in Pennsylvania where its 7degrees, and then wind blowing 25 knots in KWest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Whas up in here





Sorry I didn't answer yo text, I've been busy. Send me a PM describing this spot and what you're seeing and when and I'll try and tell ya what to do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry I didn't answer yo text, I've been busy. Send me a PM describing this spot and what you're seeing and when and I'll try and tell ya what to do.



I will ... Let me make my rounds first!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

Some pics, it could be anything from snow in Penn, to his jet and Lamborghini and Benz, to the interior of jet and yacht.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2015)

Thems some nice pics quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Thems some nice pics quack





Thanks, got more just takes forever to download.  His pilot fired up that Lamborghini with me standing behind it, 'bout crapped myself, that thang is LOUD, sounds bad to da bone too !!  Lil hotrod Mercedes will almost outrun it.  Idjits race 'em up and down the runway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

5mohowas . . Off til Sat, gotta go to the doctor tomorrow, then a 4hr medic first aid training meeting Thursday.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5mohowas . . Off til Sat, gotta go to the doctor tomorrow, then a 4hr medic first aid training meeting Thursday.


 hey idgit


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5mohowas . . Off til Sat, gotta go to the doctor tomorrow, then a 4hr medic first aid training meeting Thursday.



I have about a 15 ac swamp on my lease down in Talbot co. checked it out last sat and the thing is loaded with ducks of all kinds but mostly wood ducks. most of it is flooded timber but it does have a open pocket of water that covers 2 or 3 ac. 
me and the boy are headed back down this sat to choot a few. (I hope)


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Mernin !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> hey idgit




'Morning idjitbro !! 




blood on the ground said:


> I have about a 15 ac swamp on my lease down in Talbot co. checked it out last sat and the thing is loaded with ducks of all kinds but mostly wood ducks. most of it is flooded timber but it does have a open pocket of water that covers 2 or 3 ac.
> me and the boy are headed back down this sat to choot a few. (I hope)





Check yo PM's . . if you have any questions, call me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

Quack, welcome back to the world of the real (at least to us) people.  Don't know that side of the world but I could try and learn.

morning to all the night walkers.   Who wants a cup?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

Good mornin GW, sure was great to get home !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good mornin GW, sure was great to get home !!



yep, no matter how lumpy your bed is it is what you are used to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

Good mornin GW, sure was great to get home !!


Mornin EE !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

salad an grilt cheekun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> salad an grilt cheekun



salad is on my lunch menu today too.  It's a lunch because it isn't worthy of being called dinner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep, no matter how lumpy your bed is it is what you are used to.





You ever heard that song, "I'll never smoke weed with Willy again?"  That's the way I feel 'bout getting on a plane with my bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever heard that song, "I'll never smoke weed with Willy again?"  That's the way I feel 'bout getting on a plane with my bro.



Maybe next time he will have that pilot who could comfort you with her pillows.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe next time he will have that pilot who could comfort you with her pillows.





It woulda been nice to have her mix our dranks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2015)

Quack, welcome back.  I was afraid that we were going to have to send out  a search party for you!!!

There were 97,693 people (members here) out looking for you since we last heard from you.  Dang, you sure had a big box of chocolates during the past few days as you "never know what you going to get" when you hook up with your relatives!!!!  Glad that you made it home safely.

I did show a photo (SEE POST # 265 IN THIS THREAD) of your new jet a few days ago as you tried to land it in Key West!!!  



OOHHH.  HAPPY HUMP DAY TO EVERYONE !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It woulda been nice to have her mix our dranks.



Don't tell me you had to pour your own.   The indignity of it all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> salad is on my lunch menu today too.  It's a lunch because it isn't worthy of being called dinner.



I'm not sure what to call it this time of day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't tell me you had to pour your own.   The indignity of it all.





Full bar, snacks, microwave, coffe machine, dvd, blueray, with surround sound, but nary a stewardess in sight.  That did it for me . .


Wish I had a dolla for every one of those lil bitty bottles of Crown I drank.  And everytime we'd reboard the plane all the empty slots would be full again, it was like magic.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Full bar, snacks, microwave, coffe machine, dvd, blueray, with surround sound, but nary a stewardess in sight.  That did it for me . .
> 
> 
> Wish I had a dolla for every one of those lil bitty bottles of Crown I drank.  And everytime we'd reboard the plane all the empty slots would be full again, it was like magic.



That works for me!! Mile high club?.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That works for me!! Mile high club?.





Does by yoself count ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Skip!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Next


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

Gettin 'bout that time BOG . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That works for me!! Mile high club?.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Does by yoself count ??




OMG !!!  Quack, only you could come up with that one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin 'bout that time BOG . .



yes it is! I can hear the can top popping right now


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG !!!  Quack, only you could come up with that one.



im confused!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)

You daywalkers have a great one !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

Make it a good one yourself, Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> im confused!



ask homo#3 about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

high guys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

kinda slow in hurr


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

keebs is hidin down there..


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> for homo to fix the clock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here too, lookin left and right all the way home, they were EVERYWHERE!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is hidin down there..


readin slow dis moanin......... 
but mornin folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Mud, what kinda bullets you shoot in your 7MM mag?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> readin slow dis moanin.........



Why's that different than any other day? 



Mornin erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

My sister is 17 today..  Goodness.. I remember the day we found her under that rock.. I told mama to leave her there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, what kinda bullets you shoot in your 7MM mag?



Winchester, 140 grain accubond Ct. Been looking to order more and no one has them. i'm Down to the last bx. I bought some 150 grain soft points to kill stuff with so i dont use the good ones up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Winchester, 140 grain accubond Ct. Been looking to order more and no one has them. i'm Down to the last bx. I bought some 150 grain soft points to kill stuff with so i dont use the good ones up.



If i make it this weekend I considered taking my 7 mag too. I got a box of horndy Vor-tx i wanna try out on a piggy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Winchester, 140 grain accubond Ct. Been looking to order more and no one has them. i'm Down to the last bx. I bought some 150 grain soft points to kill stuff with so i dont use the good ones up.



wait.. what else you use bullets for it not to kill stuff?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin



You abandoned me! Shame on you ...night walker!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i make it this weekend I considered taking my 7 mag too. I got a box of horndy Vor-tx i wanna try out on a piggy.



I thought you was going Thought about taking my sks. It just uses so many bullets and not that accurate past 70 yds.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait.. what else you use bullets for it not to kill stuff?



accubond ct's or for my deer hunting. Lead point for hogs, beavers, ... wait .. i can not say on this open forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

homogay03


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait , i meant Hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought you was going Thought about taking my sks. It just uses so many bullets and not that accurate past 70 yds.



I done come down with that i THINK is a case of strep throat.   
If I dont feel worse than i do now ill still go.  Otherwise Ill miss out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My sister is 17 today..  Goodness.. I remember the day we found her under that rock.. I told mama to leave her there



Today is H22's birfday too, two,to,2, deuce.
I posted a pic of him when he was 21.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

To much pressure in here to be kang! ..... It's so much easier at night!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> homogay03



you were implying a happy homosapien, right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is H22's birfday too, two,to,2, deuce.
> I posted a pic of him when he was 21.



Kwestion ... What's inda cup?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is H22's birfday too, two,to,2, deuce.
> I posted a pic of him when he was 21.



you mean a tin type picture??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Forgot Chris, check out that hottie in the picture with him


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done come down with that i THINK is a case of strep throat.
> If I dont feel worse than i do now ill still go.  Otherwise Ill miss out



Well hope ya go, but ifn you sick with a fever stay home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Forgot Chris, check out that hottie in the picture with him



for real!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

i dont THINK im running a fever... Throat is swollen.  and i feel rougher than a recapped corn cob


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwestion ... What's inda cup?


What kinda question is that Aint nothing changed about him in all these years.  Bourbon n coke.
That was a Phi Mu formal dance back in the day. He picked a flower off the camellia bush out front and gave it to me. It musta been a UGA football game day. I still have my Vince Dooley cup from the game. 


mudracing101 said:


> Well hope ya go, but ifn you sick with a fever stay home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont THINK im running a fever... Throat is swollen.  and i feel rougher than a recapped corn cob



Gargle wiff warm salty water. It'll make it feel all betta. Promise.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gargle wiff warm salty water. It'll make it feel all betta. Promise.



LMS, is that you?   That girl swear salt water will sure aids...

I did that last night.. it helped some..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS, is that you?   That girl swear salt water will sure aids...
> 
> I did that last night.. it helped some..



You can't just do it once, silly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just do it once, silly.





sure you can


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

crickett too good to stop in and tell us hey.. shes a meanie.. and i thunk she was a sweet hear this whole time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

hdm03.. please fix the forum pot counter... its broke..

Thanks in advance for your mediocre work


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is H22's birfday too, two,to,2, deuce.
> I posted a pic of him when he was 21.



That's a great pic of y'all! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett too good to stop in and tell us hey.. shes a meanie.. and i thunk she was a sweet hear this whole time



^^^^^See my avy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Leroy done flopped the billy thread like a boss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Crickett.



shhhh...i'm not here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

i heart cricketts avi..
minions are awesome!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I wish i had a minion


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

minionmud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03.. please fix the forum pot counter... its broke..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your mediocre work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i heart cricketts avi..
> minions are awesome!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wish i had a minion





havin_fun_huntin said:


> minionmud?






BTW they are making a new movie with just the minions. Let me go see if I can find the trailer for it. BRB


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Crickett said:


> BTW they are making a new movie with just the minions. Let me go see if I can find the trailer for it. BRB



i done seen the previews makes me giggle on the inside..

Did you know that there is actually a language they created for that minions?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I seen hdm03...    they call him norbit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mud= stewart?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud= stewart?






Are you Bob or Kevin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Are you Bob or Kevin?



Not sure, but i know Kevin is looking for Jeff C.+ cause hes a leader


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

BAMA!! you dropped in and didnt say hello?!?!?! 

GET BACK IN HERE!!!!



please


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BAMA!! you dropped in and didnt say hello?!?!?!
> 
> GET BACK IN HERE!!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry, i was going too fast to stop by.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was going too fast to stop by.



'least tap the brake next time


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

Where did Keebs get off to?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

do what???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Where did Keebs get off to?


work........ I hate the paperwork side of the payroll stuff........ new sheets to keep up with peoples sick days & vacation time, can't they just keep up with it themselves??!?!?!


----------



## karen936 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey everyone Ms Keebs, Mrs H Nic sir and HFH


----------



## karen936 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm trying a new recipe for breakfast
bacon wrapped egg mixture in a muffin tin.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> work........ I hate the paperwork side of the payroll stuff........ new sheets to keep up with peoples sick days & vacation time, can't they just keep up with it themselves??!?!?!



If they kept up with it themselves you wouldn't have nuffin to do.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm trying a new recipe for breakfast
> bacon wrapped egg mixture in a muffin tin.



I was already hawngry and you done made it worse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey everyone Ms Keebs, Mrs H Nic sir and HFH



Hey Kayrun! 


That Restaurants in Charleston thread sure throwing a craving on me.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That Restaurants in Charleston thread sure throwing a craving on me.



That musta been what got me to too two.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey everyone Ms Keebs, Mrs H Nic sir and HFH





karen936 said:


> I'm trying a new recipe for breakfast
> bacon wrapped egg mixture in a muffin tin.


it's got bacon, it has to be good!


Workin2Hunt said:


> If they kept up with it themselves you wouldn't have nuffin to do.


still more than enough...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

hey k run


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2015)

i musta seen 20 deer beside the road on the way home last night.......they must know them Florida hunters have gone home


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2015)

dang....wasn't even trying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

rydert said:


> i musta seen 20 deer beside the road on the way home last night.......they must know them Florida hunters have gone home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait.. what else you use bullets for it not to kill stuff?



To bite on during surgery?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

rydert said:


> i musta seen 20 deer beside the road on the way home last night.......they must know them Florida hunters have gone home



Tried to get the wife on her first buck this year, i failed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mudfailer101


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mudfailer101



yep, she had to work all the best times.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tried to get the wife on her first buck this year, i failed.



i'll take her next season......i will not fail her


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'll take her next season......i will not fail her



THanks, You are very helpful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> yep, she had to work all the best times.



she work night shift?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

i self moderated.. Im proud of myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she work night shift?



Yes she does


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tried to get the wife on her first buck this year, i failed.



well.......this statement is actually not true......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

rydert said:


> well.......this statement is actually not true......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

had to delete that... but i LOLed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

i think i loled my spleen lose


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think i loled my spleen lose


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mud, martin is asking about your rocket...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, martin is asking about your rocket...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, martin is asking about your rocket...





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I knew it was gonna happen............... but I know homopedia will come to the rescue....... he always does.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I dont understand why martin wanted to now the color... it befuzzles me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I cant breathe!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think I woulda told that one.



the truth will set me free.....i feel so much better now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

St. Paul's rice and pineapple casserole.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> the truth will set me free.....i feel so much better now



your not helping your case, at all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

La la la la la la la Holding ears.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

I got to go from herea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got to go from herea.



where ya going lil lady?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

where did evabody go???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> St. Paul's rice and pineapple casserole.



I thought you promised not to drink on the job anymore!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

We all herea. 
mrs. hornet22, Keebs+, blood on the ground+, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> St. Paul's rice and pineapple casserole.


rice & pineapple casserole?!??! neva heard of it befo.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> La la la la la la la Holding ears.


me too sista, meeee too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> i thought you promised not to drink on the job anymore!



ok.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> rice & pineapple casserole?!??! neva heard of it befo.......
> 
> me too sista, meeee too!



No, no, no. The rice has sausage, rice, bell peppa, celery and dry chicken noodle soup mix. 
The pineapple has pineapples, sugar,flour,cheese and Ritz crackas. 

The above would be TWO separate dishes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

I go to lunch , come back and my rockets gone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I go to lunch , come back and my rockets gone


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Why everyone love my rocket?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Why everyone love my rocket?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Found it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant breathe!!!!



Hope he's OK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Found it.



What took soooooo long


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Homotree?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

rot roo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Found it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where did evabody go???


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

mudrocket?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

hey quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

that reminds me; where is Pooh?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

bye mrs 22


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, no, no. The rice has sausage, rice, bell peppa, celery and dry chicken noodle soup mix.
> The pineapple has pineapples, sugar,flour,cheese and Ritz crackas.
> 
> The above would be TWO separate dishes.


ok, gotcha!


mudracing101 said:


> I go to lunch , come back and my rockets gone





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What took soooooo long


   


Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey there jetsetterQuackster!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


have a good'un sista!

back to payroll *stuff*!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

Bout that time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

muds gonna LOL when he checks his phone...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

bye


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds gonna LOL when he checks his phone...



did you send him more selfies?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> did you send him more selfies?



I sent him a picture of mine and yours convo


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sent him a picture of mine and yours convo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I think i just heard him strike a match...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

uh oh.......he's gettin' his rocket warmed up!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

probably takes him a little while since it's getting older


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Me and duh family goin to eats at the Olive Garden tunight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I aint never ate there b4


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Not sure what to get..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and duh family goin to eats at the Olive Garden tunight



fancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

and, my throat still hurts


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

HFH gots the $$$$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> fancy



Is for me, I dont eat out alot...  never have


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and, my throat still hurts



self moderating


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

keebs= being quiet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

antisocal


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Keebs, didnt you say you had folks  buried at Brushy Creek Cem?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone is in Ninjy mode in hurr


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Did mud eva find his pocket rocket?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs= being quiet





havin_fun_huntin said:


> antisocal


werkin for a livin..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, didnt you say you had folks  buried at Brushy Creek Cem?


sure do........... why?


blood on the ground said:


> Did mud eva find his pocket rocket?


excuse me sir, but that there is classified info, although, you may find that information listed with....... youknowwho...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> werkin for a livin..........
> 
> sure do........... why?
> 
> excuse me sir, but that there is classified info, although, you may find that information listed with....... youknowwho...........



Dats where most of my Gmas kin folks be buried at too.  They be on the south end of cemetary


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dats where most of my Gmas kin folks be buried at too.  They be on the south end of cemetary


you & me are gonna end up related........ same as Mr. Hawtnett!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you & me are gonna end up related........ same as Mr. Hawtnett!



i was jut thinking bout how old some of them graves are out there.  Esp those on the north and west side


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Y'all been busy. Leroy text me and said something about homo ordering a wife from another country. I dont get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Something about he's censored? They Cra Cra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

giggles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

i considered texting durt today.. decided to call his wifey instead


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I told her hey..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

She was clueless


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and duh family goin to eats at the Olive Garden tunight



I've only eaten  there once.....for a business meeting, and all I can say is...thank God they serve wine......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

rydert said:


> I've only eating there once.....for a business meeting, and all I can say is...thank God they serve wine......



Boones Farm?


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She was clueless




......idjit


----------



## rydert (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Boones Farm?



red rooster..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

I heard the one in Tifton sells mixed dranks...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Ill order a Drpepper and pepsi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

or a orange fanta with a mt dew


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

itll be great, wont it mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep , great!
Later y'all ,its 5!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Bye, have a great time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2015)

Shut-R-Down!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Jeff's wife


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was jut thinking bout how old some of them graves are out there.  Esp those on the north and west side


I haven't been out there in years............ if you're that close, gimme a heads up next time!


Jeff C. said:


> Shut-R-Down!


well hello there,,,,,,,,,,,,, just in time to say 




BYEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Jeff



bOOM bOOM! 



hdm03 said:


> Hey Jeff's wife



She said she wants to meet you!



Keebs said:


> I haven't been out there in years............ if you're that close, gimme a heads up next time!
> 
> well hello there,,,,,,,,,,,,, just in time to say
> 
> ...



 HEYYYYYYY 

BYEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

This is a haha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This is a haha



 

Borderline hehe too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Shut-R-Down!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

I just love it when Jeff C. comes back.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Haaaay! Veggie soup an cornbread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just love it when Jeff C. comes back.



   



Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



Afternoon Wy!



blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay! Veggie soup an cornbread!



Heyyyyyy, buddy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2015)

Making beef stew with Hawaiian rolls


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2015)

Been installing security cameras all day


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Been installing security cameras all day



That's on my to do list!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2015)

Got a bad toofache.....maybe abcessed 

Gonna go lay down!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That's on my to do list!



Got tired of stuff growing legs


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a bad toofache.....maybe abcessed
> 
> Gonna go lay down!



I hate a toothache


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

So glad I came to the clinic.  My nurse is a cute Asian with a cute backside


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Tooth aches is da debil


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So glad I came to the clinic.  My nurse is a cute Asian with a cute backside



gonna get a shot?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So glad I came to the clinic.  My nurse is a cute Asian with a cute backside



That rash finally get the best of you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

oh....mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

No shots.. Not strep. Just a throat infection and swollen lymph nodes


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

Stop going to the park so much; HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Great news.. Couldn't get meds cause I dont have an up to date insurance card.. Just lovely!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 14, 2015)

Docs office took insurance card.  Pharmacy not so much..   Go figure


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 14, 2015)

prayers sent?  sent to where I don't know????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Great news.. Couldn't get meds cause I dont have an up to date insurance card.. Just lovely!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Docs office took insurance card.  Pharmacy not so much..   Go figure



Jack Daniels will fix ya right up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2015)

quack .... wc ... ? anyone?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> quack .... wc ... ? anyone?



someone bearing gifts of 





the typical night walkers must be napping.   actually Wy is still on vacay from the job and Quack must be busy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone bearing gifts of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me no napping G! I was welding .... Honestly it's one of my favorite things to do! 
Oh , Mernin and thanks for the cwoffee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Mornin......couldn't lay there any longer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......couldn't lay there any longer.



twooff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> twooff?




Naw.....it's let up somewhat, lower back. If it ain't one thing it's another.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin, Blood, and Jeff C.

Chief, glad that you made it back home yesterday but sorry about the tooth ache problem.

I slept a few extra winks this morning but I've got to get busy early today.  I hope that the rain will not show up at all doing most of today because I've got to pick up a shipment and get it processed and delivered today somehow.  Surely can't do it with a lot of moisture in the air.

I need a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

That sure is some nasty frozen stuff coming across Mississippi right now.  We surely don't need any of this.  

Clink this link and look at this garbage coming eastward.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272699


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin, Blood, and Jeff C.
> 
> Chief, glad that you made it back home yesterday but sorry about the tooth ache problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike! 

Yeah...I looked at the map you posted and I looked at the WC, the WC didn't show near that much on their radar.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good morning, its my Friday!!
Gotta go read back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

I read back, slow last night. Y'all dont know what to do wifout me.
Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

morning ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I read back, slow last night. Y'all dont know what to do wifout me.
> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Mudro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, its my Friday!!
> Gotta go read back



you taking off tomorrow  so you can head West early?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Got my expenses done and sent in early this mornin, have to return rental car, supposed to take Jag to Dr's 1 yr. evaluation appt. in ATL, but also need to evaluate whether I need to go to dentist or not. Dentist isn't open on Fri/Sat. either, and I travel again on Sunday afternoon.  

Not enough "just chillin" to do on the day after I come home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you taking off tomorrow  so you can head West early?



Yes i will be off tomorrow so i can pack up and leave at a descent hour.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2015)

Something done got in the hen house again!!!! Wiped me out this time!!! Only one chicken left!!! 
What the heck eats the inners only???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Something done got in the hen house again!!!! Wiped me out this time!!! Only one chicken left!!!
> What the heck eats the inners only???



big foots?


But really, sorry to hear bout your chickens.. that stinks


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

Opossum...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

rodent king durt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

bOOM bOOM.....dertO 


A'ight.....I've got to get going if I'm to get all of this done today. 

Catch yall later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Something done got in the hen house again!!!! Wiped me out this time!!! Only one chicken left!!!
> What the heck eats the inners only???


I dont know but i'd make it a mission to catch or kill it. Put up a trail camera.


Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.....dertO
> 
> 
> A'ight.....I've got to get going if I'm to get all of this done today.
> ...


Check your pm.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin



morning


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rodent king durt



how was the Olive Garden?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> how was the Olive Garden?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

hey Jeff C. O


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> how was the Olive Garden?



didnt get to go with them was at walk in clinic.  They brought me some.  IT WAS JUNK!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, its my Friday!!
> Gotta go read back





blood on the ground said:


> Something done got in the hen house again!!!! Wiped me out this time!!! Only one chicken left!!!
> What the heck eats the inners only???


Hawk? Owl? where's Nic when ya need him?


rydert said:


> Opossum...........


really? 



Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.....dertO
> 
> 
> A'ight.....I've got to get going if I'm to get all of this done today.
> ...


later Chief......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

oooppppsss!!!!!!!

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Bout time to lock this one down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

W2H why dont you start another?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2H why dont you start another?



cause he can't read too good............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

goot point


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt get to go with them was at walk in clinic.  They brought me some.  IT WAS JUNK!!!!!!



well at least you wasn't at the drive in clinic.........

sorry about the food


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> well at least you wasn't at the drive in clinic.........
> 
> sorry about the food



the bread was good..... they got me seafood alfredo..  the crab and shimp was very good.. the sauce... yeah, it was lacking


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Love me some olive garden.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Last post lock her down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

HOmo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

crap


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (May 19, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry



...x2


----------



## oops1 (May 19, 2016)

I'm driveling


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2016)

i'm still hungry.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2016)

Heads are going to roll over this un!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

